# when is the birmingham bts show?



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

when is the birmingham bts show?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Sunday the 18th of May.

I'l be there!!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

me too! =D


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

cheers  me too


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

wheres it on guys i want go


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oooh day before my birthday


----------



## aj_0121 (Nov 26, 2007)

wheres it at?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

The British Tarantula Society


----------



## andy159 (Apr 15, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> when is the birmingham bts show?


The what? sounds good wots it about and where and do they allow pets in he he:lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

andy159 said:


> The what? sounds good wots it about and where and do they allow pets in he he:lol2:


Invertebrates and no pets :lol2:

I'll be there.


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

Looks like we may be going to this now too. If I can get the time off work we're going to make a weekend out of it.


----------

